# Kabel loesen bei Unterputzsteckdose?



## Knogle (5. Februar 2016)

Moin

Ich will die Steckdosen in meiner Bude tauschen, jedoch kriege ich jetzt die Kabel nicht aus der alten raus 
Weiss jemand was ich tun muss um die Kabel da rausziehen zu koennen?

Das 2te Bild zeigt meinen neuen Schalter, wie kriege ich die da rein ?  ich haette jetzt darauf getippt, einfach die Kabelenden da reinzuschieben, aber robust wird das nicht gerade sein
Ich kannte mich bisher nur mit den Aufputzdosen aus, weil da war das ganz einfach, man konnte die Kabelenden dann in solchen Klemmen festschrauben, und dann lief alles


MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Februar 2016)

1. Spannungsfrei schalten und Spannungsfreiheit feststellen!
2. Stromkreis vor wiedereinschalten sichern!

Alte Leitungen abknipsen und neu absetzen.
Neuen Schalter wie alten Schalter anschließen, die Leitungen werden einfach in die Klammern gesteckt, sind dann Federzugklemmen.

Von welchem Hersteller ist der Schalter ? Sieht nach billigem Mist aus.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Februar 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller ist der Schalter ? Sieht nach billigem Mist aus.


Sieht nach 1 Euro Shop aus  China Re-Import...

Am alten Schalter hast du die Roten und Weißen Plastikhebel, in die richtige Richtung gedrückt, geben sie die Federn frei, die den Draht halten.

Ach Knogle... Funktionieren deine Steckdosen jetzt?


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Sieht nach 1 Euro Shop aus  China Re-Import...
> 
> Am alten Schalter hast du die Roten und Weißen Plastikhebel, in die richtige Richtung gedrückt, geben sie die Federn frei, die den Draht halten.
> 
> Ach Knogle... Funktionieren deine Steckdosen jetzt?


Ja  hattest recht, die Phase war nicht weit genug abisoliert

Der Schalter ist  bestimmt 15 Jahre alt
In welche Richtung muss ich die Hebel denn druecken?^^ weil egal in welche, es tut sich nix


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2016)

Normalerweise draufdrücken. Wenn Muskelkraft nicht reicht, und die Dosen eh für den Schrott bestimmt sind, nimm ne Kombizange


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Normalerweise draufdrücken. Wenn Muskelkraft nicht reicht, und die Dosen eh für den Schrott bestimmt sind, nimm ne Kombizange



Also soll ich die Dose kaputt machen? Geht das ueberhaupt?
Die soll eh aufn Muell, aber das Ding ist unglaublich robust
Selbst wenn ich die Hebel mit der Kombizange eindruecke passiert garnichts


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte die (Steck-)Dose bzw Schalter. Bei solchen alten (billigen) Dingern sind die Laschen alles andere als noch "intakt", heißt, es kann schonmal sein, dass der normale Druck, den man normalerweise mit feste drücken erreicht, nichtmehr ausreicht, ergo nimmt man ne Zange. Du könntest auch probieren, durch Drehbewegungen die Adern rauszudrehen, ähnlich den WAGO-Klemmen


----------

